# keine Bilder mehr



## mmetzner (1. März 2004)

Bin seit dem Wochenende mit einem Router im Netz . Habe seitdem keine Bilder mehr ( z.B. bei Ebay). Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Tim C. (1. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mmetzner _
> *Bin seit dem Wochenende mit einem Router im Netz . Habe seitdem keine Bilder mehr ( z.B. bei Ebay). Kann mir jemand helfen ? *


Handelt es sich dabei um einen Hardware Router, oder einen zusätzlichen PC, auf dem eine Routingsoftware installiert ist?

Wenn ersteres der Fall ist, begebe dich mal in das Konfigurationsmenü des Routers (meist zu erreichen über http://LAN-IP-DesRouters, hier wirst du auch die Einwahldaten eingegeben haben) und halte nach einem Punkt Sicherheit oder ähnliches Ausschau.

Ich kenne von meinem Router nur, dass ich JavaScript, Java und ActiveX von vorne herein für alle angehängten PCs über den Router sperren kann, aber evtl. findet sich bei deinem Router auch eine Einstellung für Bilder.


----------

